# Precision Angle Block set, 1- 30 deg, 10 pcs in wood case - $15 (cupertino, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jun 25, 2020)

Precision Angle Block set, 1- 30 deg, 10 pcs in wood case - tools -...
					

Precision Angle Block set, 1- 30 deg, 10 pcs in wood case - $15 Excellent Condition • Material:...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------

